# let's see some pictures



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

We all can't wait for the ice. As much as i love hunting, it's really just something to pass the time until ice fishing starts. Since we all have to wait another 2 months, let's see some ice porn to get pumped for this years season!


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

I have no ice pictures to share on my phone but I cannot wait for first ice to get here!!! I love hunting also but nothin gets my blood pumpin like jiggin a hog through the ice! Bring on the ice baby!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)




----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

Come on ice


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

can't wait for those fresh frozen fish dinners :bouncy:


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

looks cold out, but warm inside.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)




----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

boltaction said:


>


 

hope you know that was a master angler submission for the state of michigan that 14 inch crappie was. i hada 13.5 i could not submit casue it was 1/2 inch shy. to bad you ate it lol's.


----------



## R_Dunlop (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice 14 incher swaprat... how much did it weigh? and where did you have it weighed?


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I don't take many pictures..


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

R_Dunlop said:


> Nice 14 incher swaprat... how much did it weigh? and where did you have it weighed?




that one i quoted was boltactions 14 incher i had a 13.5 that was close to it that could not be submited as a master angler submission. cause it was 1/2 inch shy. this last spring just thought i would warn you guys if you catch big crappie/ fish to cheeck the master angler award. so you can submit it to the state of michiagn for the master angler patch. once in a life time earning those patches. if you want me to post a pic of mine i can. just let me know to bad is was june when it was cought not january.


here is mine from last june.

























..


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)




----------

